# Critique White Wedding?



## BettaGIRL5 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok, so I just got a new betta, he is kinda ugly as far as coloring goes but he caught my eye, and I named him White Wedding. He literately glows under blue light so that is kinda cool and he is a double tail. I am planning on breeding him so what should I look for in a female? Please point out any and all flaws because I want show his offspring. Also you can`t really tell but he is butterfly with clear fin edges. Thank you


----------



## BettaGIRL5 (Jan 20, 2013)

Whoops! I forgot the pictures


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

I actually think he looks really pretty! Would love to see a pic of him under blue light too


----------



## BettaGIRL5 (Jan 20, 2013)

Here is him under blue light


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

That's awesome! I think double tail bettas are really cool.


----------



## BettaGIRL5 (Jan 20, 2013)

Do you see anything I need to touch up on? Does he have what is considered to be a "spoon head"? I don`t really know what that is so anything will help


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Honestly I know nothing about what to look for when breeding bettas....but their are tons of great breeders on this site who could help you out a lot. But if you bought him in a pet store, I wouldn't breed him: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=46260


----------



## BettaGIRL5 (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow thanks! I measured him and his body is one inch long (the same size as GIRL, who is 4 months old) so does size have anything to do with age?


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

I really don't know, but from what I've heard there isn't really any reliable way to tell a bettas age unless you know when it was born.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Nothing wrong with breeding pet store bettas.. honestly.. many champion show fish came from pet store bettas.

Hard to tell you as the pictures are very tiny.. can't really define his fins/color/lines, etc. But his fins look even and uniformed.. which is good 

Size has nothing to do with age.. it depends more on food.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Okay, I thought I might be wrong lol. I have no experience with breeding just thought I would say what I've heard.


----------



## BettaGIRL5 (Jan 20, 2013)

Darn it bettas are hard  I ballooned a few pictures, hope this helps.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I believe he is a cellophane marble. You may see colors added or change in time. Most fish have flaws just like most people. The important thing is that you like him. Good looking fish imo.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I can't really tell  also myates.. Which champion fish have comes directly from pet store lines (as in the mother/father being a petstore fish)


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Is it just me or is his body a bit short?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

His first dorsal ray needs to extend more. His topline needs a little work, and IMO his anal fin is short.
DTs tend to have short, stout bodies due to their finnage.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Mo said:


> I can't really tell  also myates.. Which champion fish have comes directly from pet store lines (as in the mother/father being a petstore fish)


Sorry, award winning, not champion.. talk to Chard.. many of his award winning bettas came from pet store bettas. There is no reason why a pet store betta can not have a "perfect" offspring, as long as the pet store fish is really well developed.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That is one of the criticisms people have made against Chard. I think his fish are beautiful. Other breeders have bred petstore fish.I think Kayla has and I know Dom bred one given to him by a friend. I don't know whatever came of the offspring, though or what his plans for them were.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I say breed what you want.. if you aren't going to show fish, then why does it matter? And if you do want to show, then it is still possible with pet store fish. I have a boy I got from a Petco I plan on breeding.. I'm not worried what others will say/think. I like him, so I'm going to use him.

And *technically* the fish in my avatar who is show quality I did buy from a fish store


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree. There's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## BettaGIRL5 (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow, thanks guys for all your support! I think I might breed him with GIRL, who has the color I want and longer, straighter fins than him, if the breeding is successful i will post pictures  Thank you!!  ;D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We can't wait for pics!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ooooooh! Cellophane!!! I am SO jealous!!!!!


----------



## BettaGIRL5 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks Saphira101


----------

